# New pic of Enakai and Kailash.



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi,

As promised, here is 2 new pics of my pup Enakai, 3 months old and my boy Kailash, 2 1/2 years old.


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

Another one of Enakai


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

They look awesome..and it looks like they get along great..nice pose. The little one looks big!


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

Thank you  yes they really have a great bond and I hope they stay that way when she gets bigger.

So far she is about 15-16 kgs for 3 months. I think she is growing fast like all puppies and she changes everyday, it's mad


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

You have 2 beautiful babies there, thanks for sharing with us. :wub:


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> You have 2 beautiful babies there, thanks for sharing with us. :wub:


Thank you very much, that's nice of you


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Gorgeous :wub: It's great they're such good friends


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

Shade said:


> Gorgeous :wub: It's great they're such good friends


Thank you very much  I just hope they stay that way even when she gets older.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Omg I LOVE seeing your two babies!!! They are both so beautiful. Enakai is growing up fast  I can't wait to see what she looks like fullgrown!!! Kailash is looking pretty good too  Check out that patient attitude!
Thanks for sharing!!! :wub:


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> Omg I LOVE seeing your two babies!!! They are both so beautiful. Enakai is growing up fast  I can't wait to see what she looks like fullgrown!!! Kailash is looking pretty good too  Check out that patient attitude!
> Thanks for sharing!!! :wub:


Aww that's so nice of you  Kailash is most of the time ignored in the streets when Enakai is with him hahaha.
Yeah God she can't stop growing everyday that's mad. 
He's more patient than what you think. When she grabs him in the balls and bite his tongue, he doesn't even growl at her and just lays on his back, submitting to her lol Sometimes she is evil and he is a real gentleman hahahaha but you can tell they love playing together


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Mickeynads said:


> Aww that's so nice of you  Kailash is most of the time ignored in the streets when Enakai is with him hahaha.
> Yeah God she can't stop growing everyday that's mad.
> He's more patient than what you think. When she grabs him in the balls and bite his tongue, he doesn't even growl at her and just lays on his back, submitting to her lol Sometimes she is evil and he is a real gentleman hahahaha but you can tell they love playing together


 Awww what a good boy!!! I'm hoping when I get my new baby within the next year or so that Koda will be as good of an older sibling 
I can see how people would want to pay attention to Enakai, but I can't imagine ignoring Kailash  That's insane!!!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

*Enakai and Kailash look like two inseparable friends...Beautiful dogs you have for sure :congratulations:*


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> Awww what a good boy!!! I'm hoping when I get my new baby within the next year or so that Koda will be as good of an older sibling
> I can see how people would want to pay attention to Enakai, but I can't imagine ignoring Kailash  That's insane!!!


Oh nice are you getting a gsd puppie too? I'm sure Koda will be a great boy too. It seems like gsd respect each other a lot more than other breeds from what i've seen 

Yeah bless him, people in uk love more puppies than big dogs unfortunately lol


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

Loneforce said:


> *Enakai and Kailash look like two inseparable friends...Beautiful dogs you have for sure :congratulations:*


This is how I tend to call them, the terrible two sum  Thanks a lot for your comment


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Mickeynads said:


> Oh nice are you getting a gsd puppie too? I'm sure Koda will be a great boy too. It seems like gsd respect each other a lot more than other breeds from what i've seen
> 
> Yeah bless him, people in uk love more puppies than big dogs unfortunately lol


 Lol! Poor guy!!!
I'm sure she'll be great, she loves puppies. She does well with my best friend's 7 month old (has from day one), and has never had issues with other shepherds even though she went through a DA stage.
I am planning on getting a new puppy  Hopefully from Von Lotta!!! :wub: I'm actually about to email them for the first time  Sooo nervous!!!


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> Lol! Poor guy!!!
> I'm sure she'll be great, she loves puppies. She does well with my best friend's 7 month old (has from day one), and has never had issues with other shepherds even though she went through a DA stage.
> I am planning on getting a new puppy  Hopefully from Von Lotta!!! :wub: I'm actually about to email them for the first time  Sooo nervous!!!


Oh sorry it's a she  bless her. If she is already showing a great temperament, then it's a really good sign  Our boy has always respected all the other gsd but tolerate only to a certain extend the other breeds.

wow congratulation  This is a great decision you are making  I can't wait to see your future new puppy. One thing for sure, you won't regret it


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Mickeynads said:


> Oh sorry it's a she  bless her. If she is already showing a great temperament, then it's a really good sign  Our boy has always respected all the other gsd but tolerate only to a certain extend the other breeds.
> 
> wow congratulation  This is a great decision you are making  I can't wait to see your future new puppy. One thing for sure, you won't regret it


 I know she'll at least be good while it's a baby  As it grows, we'll just have to see  But I have faith in her. She does well with any dog she is in a fence or house with. She's only ever been aggressive when on leash or when they attack her first (I have a couple threads about this kind of thing happening xD). 
I'm very excited about my decision. I only wish that I didn't have to wait 6 months to a year to get him/her  Lol!!!


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> I know she'll at least be good while it's a baby  As it grows, we'll just have to see  But I have faith in her. She does well with any dog she is in a fence or house with. She's only ever been aggressive when on leash or when they attack her first (I have a couple threads about this kind of thing happening xD).
> I'm very excited about my decision. I only wish that I didn't have to wait 6 months to a year to get him/her  Lol!!!


By the look of it, she seems to be a brilliant dog  The leash part is a really common issue (I have the same problem with Kailash, gets very agressive on a leash with other dogs but totally fine off leash).

Trust me this year will go by really quick. We had to wait for almost a year before we got our puppy


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Mickeynads said:


> By the look of it, she seems to be a brilliant dog  The leash part is a really common issue (I have the same problem with Kailash, gets very agressive on a leash with other dogs but totally fine off leash).
> 
> Trust me this year will go by really quick. We had to wait for almost a year before we got our puppy


 Really? Well I'm glad I'm not the only one  I felt like I failed somewhere along the line. She has gotten better recently, though. I found that if I make a head-harness out of her leash when we first approach that I can remove it after 10 Mississippi seconds beside them and she acts perfectly fine  She's so wierd!!!
I'm sure it will go by fast! I know this year has so far!!!  She was definitely worth the wait  She's such a pretty girl!!! What lines is she? Do you know? I'm a German showline lover myself :wub:


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> Really? Well I'm glad I'm not the only one  I felt like I failed somewhere along the line. She has gotten better recently, though. I found that if I make a head-harness out of her leash when we first approach that I can remove it after 10 Mississippi seconds beside them and she acts perfectly fine  She's so wierd!!!
> I'm sure it will go by fast! I know this year has so far!!!  She was definitely worth the wait  She's such a pretty girl!!! What lines is she? Do you know? I'm a German showline lover myself :wub:


Yes really  and most of the people i know have the same problem, you are really not the only one . Kailash has always been better behaved off leash than on a leash so I tend to go to places where i can let him play freely so he doesn't get agressive if he sees another dog 

Aw thank you  she is a working line with a straight back like Kailash. I'm personaly a big lover of those lines :wub:


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Mickeynads said:


> Yes really  and most of the people i know have the same problem, you are really not the only one . Kailash has always been better behaved off leash than on a leash so I tend to go to places where i can let him play freely so he doesn't get agressive if he sees another dog
> 
> Aw thank you  she is a working line with a straight back like Kailash. I'm personaly a big lover of those lines :wub:


 Well that's a relief!!! I wonder what it is about the leash that sets them off? :shocked:

Koda is a working line  As were my first two shepherds (one k9 unit washout and one retired k9). But after research and going to competitions, meeting from each line, I've just fallen in love


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> Well that's a relief!!! I wonder what it is about the leash that sets them off? :shocked:
> 
> Koda is a working line  As were my first two shepherds (one k9 unit washout and one retired k9). But after research and going to competitions, meeting from each line, I've just fallen in love


Apparently it's because they feel more vulnerable on a leash and feel like they can't protect themselves or their pack (happens if the dog thinks he is the boss but not only).

wow you had 3 GSDs? Bless you. I'm already thinking of getting another one too. I just love those breeds. Can't leave without them now lool


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Beautiful babies


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

Nikitta said:


> Beautiful babies


Cheers


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Mickeynads said:


> Apparently it's because they feel more vulnerable on a leash and feel like they can't protect themselves or their pack (happens if the dog thinks he is the boss but not only).
> 
> wow you had 3 GSDs? Bless you. I'm already thinking of getting another one too. I just love those breeds. Can't leave without them now lool


 Makes sense!
Yup. Never at the same time. When I was little, we took in a washout from the local police force. He was very good and not overly reactive. However, once they sent him after people he wouldn't listen when they called him back. After him, when I was 15, I got a retired police dog. He only lived about two weeks after I got him, though  I think he died of a broken heart from his partner being shot and then the family tossing him aside. On my 16th birthday I got my current girl, Dakoda. She's my first female, and the first one that I've raised since puppyhood.


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> Makes sense!
> Yup. Never at the same time. When I was little, we took in a washout from the local police force. He was very good and not overly reactive. However, once they sent him after people he wouldn't listen when they called him back. After him, when I was 15, I got a retired police dog. He only lived about two weeks after I got him, though  I think he died of a broken heart from his partner being shot and then the family tossing him aside. On my 16th birthday I got my current girl, Dakoda. She's my first female, and the first one that I've raised since puppyhood.


Sorry for the one who passed away so young  Like i always say those dogs have memory and feelings and they do know when someone is missing and feel the pain. When we lost our beloved birman last summer, Kailash kept on looking for him for days and seemed down not to see him back home, bless him 

As for me, Kailash is my 1st boy that i've raised from young age too.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Mickeynads said:


> Sorry for the one who passed away so young  Like i always say those dogs have memory and feelings and they do know when someone is missing and feel the pain. When we lost our beloved birman last summer, Kailash kept on looking for him for days and seemed down not to see him back home, bless him
> 
> As for me, Kailash is my 1st boy that i've raised from young age too.


 Awww I'm sorry for that loss  I was happy that I had at least only had Kiba for two weeks when he passed, and that he passed in his sleep. I also know I did the best I could for him when he was with me, and in the only picture I have of him he was smiling at me. So I was at least blessed with being in his last weeks and knowing him 

That's crazy!!! If you didn't live in the UK, or I didn't live in the U.S. I would say we should get them together!  They seem very similar


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> Awww I'm sorry for that loss  I was happy that I had at least only had Kiba for two weeks when he passed, and that he passed in his sleep. I also know I did the best I could for him when he was with me, and in the only picture I have of him he was smiling at me. So I was at least blessed with being in his last weeks and knowing him
> 
> That's crazy!!! If you didn't live in the UK, or I didn't live in the U.S. I would say we should get them together!  They seem very similar


This is one of those things unfortunately...At least you did your best and got to spend the last bit of time with him 

Yeah i know it's mad, they seem really alike bless um and I know Kailash would love her and playing with her (he loves females in general lol )


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Mickeynads said:


> This is one of those things unfortunately...At least you did your best and got to spend the last bit of time with him
> 
> Yeah i know it's mad, they seem really alike bless um and I know Kailash would love her and playing with her (he loves females in general lol )


 Yup, true that 
LOL!!! :rofl: That comment just made my day. Koda usually does best with males as well, but she ADORES my friend's 7 month old female Schatzi. There was one male, however, who tried to mount her. His idiot owner just laughed until she turned around and showed him who was boss. I felt like I should punish her, but did nothing because it was rude of the male


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

such regal looking pups! <3


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

This is Koda as a baby, picking on my mom's lab mix. You can just see the attitude!!!








You can STILL see the attitude in the most recent visit to my parents' xD








But this is more her style with dogs BESIDES my mom and dad's


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> Yup, true that
> LOL!!! :rofl: That comment just made my day. Koda usually does best with males as well, but she ADORES my friend's 7 month old female Schatzi. There was one male, however, who tried to mount her. His idiot owner just laughed until she turned around and showed him who was boss. I felt like I should punish her, but did nothing because it was rude of the male


he he he  

It's good you didn't punish her, some males tend to insist a bit too much and Koda just let him know lool 

After a long day, my babies are finally asleep  I think i will go soon cuddle up with them too  (it's already midnight in uk )

Have a lovely day (i know it's still early in the states) and hope to talk to you soon through the forum and have some updates from your future new puppy


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

Zeeva said:


> such regal looking pups! <3


Aww thank you


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> This is Koda as a baby, picking on my mom's lab mix. You can just see the attitude!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awwwww now that looks sooo sooo cute. Look at this gorgeous face bless her. she is stunning really love her :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

Next time i will show you pics of Kailash when he was a puppy, They look really similar  Bless them all :wub:


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks! She's my baby :wub:
Anyhow, get some rest!!! It's 6:30 pm here, but I'll definitely give you an update  But remember to update ALL of us on how Enakai and Kailash are doing!!!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Your puppy is going to be stunning when they are older.


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

@GsdLoverr729: I will  and will look forward to reading updates about your baby 

@Gharrissc : Thanks a lot


----------



## doggerel (Aug 3, 2011)

So striking! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

doggerel said:


> So striking! Thanks for sharing!


Your welcome and thanks


----------

